# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Έλεγχος αξιοπιστίας 2ου μετρητή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος .

## DimMani

_Σε διαμέρισμα η μέτρηση της ηλ/κής ενέργειας γίνεται με επί πλέον 2ο μετρητή πέραν του μετρητή της ΔΕΗ . Τύπος_ _Siemens_ _Wechselstromzahler__ (__Made_ _in_ _Germany__) . Η κατανάλωση των τελευταίων μηνών δείχνει  υπερβολική .                                                                Υπάρχει τρόπος να ελέγξω :_ 
_1)   _ _την αξιοπιστία του , ή_
_2)   _ _ακόμη κι αν έχει "πειραχτεί" , ώστε να καταγράφει μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση ;_
_Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων ._

----------


## νεκταριοος

καλησπερα,ναι υπαρχει τροπος βαζεις μια καταναλωση πχ κουζινα -θερμοσιφωνα περνεις μια μετρηση απο ρολοι δεη πχ οτι εχει γραψει 10 κιλοβατωρες και βλεπεις και το μεσα αν γραψει 9 οπισθοπορεια η 11 πχ προπωρεια,βεβαια μπωρει και ο μετρητης της δεη να μην δουλευει σωστα ο κανονικος και σοστος τροπος ειναι με ενα οργανο που λεγεται προτυπο και ελενχει τους μετρητες της η κ.που λεγεται δεη . τωρα αν εχει πειραχτει καπου θα ειναι σφραγισμενος αν δεν εχει σφραγιδες τωτε χιουστον εχουμε προβλημα.

----------


## xsterg

o  2ος μετρητης ειναι σε σειρα με τον μετρητη της δεη? η εχει μπει για να μετραει κατι αλλο? πχ διακλαδωση σε αλλο διαμερισμα? 
παντως ο οικιακος καταναλωτης δεν εχει ευκολο τροπο να ελενξει την ορθοτητα της μετρησης αυτων των μετρητων. απο οτι ξερω ειναι αρκετα αξιοπιστοι. οτι προβληματα συνηθως παρουσιαζονται ειναι λογω εξωτερικης παρεμβασης και ελαχιστα λογω προβληματος στον ιδιο τον μετρητη.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Μπορει να παει στην δεη(πριν πολλα χρονια ισχυε,φανταζομαι ακομα και τωρα) και να μετρηθει ρυθμιστει,σφραγγιστει σαν προτυπος μετρητης.

----------


## nyannaco

Βεβαια, αν ο δευτερος μετρητης χρησιμοποιειται για να δινει παροχη σε δευτερο σπιτι / διαμερισμα, η ΔΕΗ θα κανει μεγαλες χαρες αν παει και τους το πει  :Rolleyes:

----------


## DimMani

_Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την αμεσότητα και για τις συμβουλές . Δεν θα πάω στην ΔΕΗ . Δεν θα εκπλαγώ αν κουμπώνει και 3ος επί πλέον μετρητής στον_ _κεντρικό ,_ _σε άλλο διαμέρισμα . Οπότε η σύγκριση των μετρήσεων με τον κεντρικό μετρητή της ΔΕΗ είναι σχεδόν αδύνατη . (1) Αν υποθέσουμε ότι δέχονται να συνεργασθούν τα άλλα διαμερίσματα , κλείνω τους κεντρικούς διακόπτες  τους και παρακολουθώ πόσο γράφει  ο  δικός  μου μετρητής ; (2) Η "οπισθοπορεία , ή προπορεία" είναι πιθανή , ή βέβαιη κατάσταση , για τους δευτερεύοντες μετρητές ;_

----------


## xsterg

1. φυσικα και τα αλλα διαμερισματα δεν θα συνεργαστουν γιατι δεν τους αφορα. ουτε μπορεις να τους αναγκασεις. 
2. βλεπω οτι εχεις υποψιες ρευματοκλοπης. να ξερεις οτι οσο δυσκολο ειναι να γινει η ρευματοκλοπη αλλο τοσο δυσκολο ειναι και να βρεθει. θελει ανοιγμα κουτιων, γνωση της εγκαταστασης, μη εκτεθειμενα τμηματα του καλωδιου. παντως να ξερεις οτι αν υπαρξει ρευματοκλοπη ειτε σε γνωση σου ειτε σε αγνοια σου οτι ειναι πινοικο αδικημα. οταν λεω σε αγνοια σου φυσικα και δεν θα τιμωρηθεις. τιμωρειται αυτος που πραγματοποιει την κλοπη. εχεις βασιμες υποψιες η το ανεγερες ετσι για να το λεμε?
3. δεν μας ειπες για τον δευτερο μετρητη. τον λογο που υπαρχει.

----------


## DimMani

> 1. φυσικα και τα αλλα διαμερισματα δεν θα συνεργαστουν γιατι δεν τους αφορα. ουτε μπορεις να τους αναγκασεις. 
> 2. βλεπω οτι εχεις υποψιες ρευματοκλοπης. να ξερεις οτι οσο δυσκολο ειναι να γινει η ρευματοκλοπη αλλο τοσο δυσκολο ειναι και να βρεθει. θελει ανοιγμα κουτιων, γνωση της εγκαταστασης, μη εκτεθειμενα τμηματα του καλωδιου. παντως να ξερεις οτι αν υπαρξει ρευματοκλοπη ειτε σε γνωση σου ειτε σε αγνοια σου οτι ειναι πινοικο αδικημα. οταν λεω σε αγνοια σου φυσικα και δεν θα τιμωρηθεις. τιμωρειται αυτος που πραγματοποιει την κλοπη. εχεις βασιμες υποψιες η το ανεγερες ετσι για να το λεμε?
> 3. δεν μας ειπες για τον δευτερο μετρητη. τον λογο που υπαρχει.


Δεν υποπτεύομαι ρευματοκλοπή , αλλά οι ΚΒ του Α'3μήνου εγκατάστασης φαίνονται πολλές . Τον λόγο του Β' μετρητή τον ξέρει ο ιδιοκτήτης και είναι πλέον αργά να τον αναζητήσω.

----------


## tipos

Δες ποσα kw ειναι το θερμοσηφωνο,σβησε ολες τις καταναλωσεις στο σπιτι και ασε να δουλεψει μονο το θερμοσηφωνο.Αν δεν κανω λαθος το θερμοσηφωνο ειναι 4000w που σημαινει οτι ο μετρητης θα γραψει 4 κιλοβατορες σε μια ωρα η 2 κιλοβατορες σε μιση ωρα

----------

mikemtb73 (16-01-17)

----------


## NEOMELOS

Ξεκινάμε από το εάν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να "πειραχτεί" ο μετρητής και πόσο εύκολο είναι να γίνει αυτό ώστε να μην είναι αντιληπτό.(πχ να καις μία λάμπα και να πληρώνεις για θερμοσίφωνο ή το αντίστροφο).
Δηλαδή, ανοίγεις τον μετρητή και με ένα κατσαβιδάκι χαλαρώνεις ή σφίγγεις μια βίδα; Δηλαδή όλοι όσοι βάζαν μαγνήτες, καρφίτσες κλπ ρισκάραν να πιαστούν σε έναν έλεγχο ενώ υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος; Και εάν υπάρχει ερχόμαστε στο ερώτημα, "πόσοι πληρώνουμε το ρεύμα που καταναλώνουμε;". Όσοι δεν "ξέρουμε;"

----------


## FILMAN

Διάβασα το θέμα και ακόμα δεν κατάλαβα, ο δεύτερος μετρητής μετράει ό,τι και αυτός της ΔΕΗ; Ή υπάρχει *μία* παροχή από τη ΔΕΗ η οποία μοιράζεται σε περισσότερα σπίτια που το καθένα έχει τον δικό του μετρητή; Τελικά η απορία ποια είναι, γιατί δεν συμβαδίζουν οι ενδείξεις των δυο μετρητών, ή κάτι άλλο;

----------


## DimMani

> Ξεκινάμε από το εάν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να "πειραχτεί" ο μετρητής και πόσο εύκολο είναι να γίνει αυτό ώστε να μην είναι αντιληπτό.(πχ να καις μία λάμπα και να πληρώνεις για θερμοσίφωνο ή το αντίστροφο).
> Δηλαδή, ανοίγεις τον μετρητή και με ένα κατσαβιδάκι χαλαρώνεις ή σφίγγεις μια βίδα; Δηλαδή όλοι όσοι βάζαν μαγνήτες, καρφίτσες κλπ ρισκάραν να πιαστούν σε έναν έλεγχο ενώ υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος; Και εάν υπάρχει ερχόμαστε στο ερώτημα, "πόσοι πληρώνουμε το ρεύμα που καταναλώνουμε;". Όσοι δεν "ξέρουμε;"


Ευχαριστώ για τις ερωτήσεις , θα προτιμούσα απαντήσεις .

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Δεν υποπτεύομαι ρευματοκλοπή , αλλά οι ΚΒ του Α'3μήνου εγκατάστασης φαίνονται πολλές . Τον λόγο του Β' μετρητή τον ξέρει ο ιδιοκτήτης και είναι πλέον αργά να τον αναζητήσω.


Μπηκες τωρα στο σπιτι αυτο και σου ηρθε πρωτος λογαριασμος σε ενα ρολοι που εξυπηρετει δυο διαμερισματα;ποσες kwh ηρθε 



> Δες ποσα kw ειναι το θερμοσηφωνο,σβησε ολες τις καταναλωσεις στο σπιτι και ασε να δουλεψει μονο το θερμοσηφωνο.Αν δεν κανω λαθος το θερμοσηφωνο ειναι 4000w που σημαινει οτι ο μετρητης θα γραψει 4 κιλοβατορες σε μια ωρα η 2 κιλοβατορες σε μιση ωρα


Σιγουρα αν το αφησει μια ωρα θα κλεισει την αντίσταση ο θερμοστατης οποτε δεν θα βγαλει ακρη.



> Ξεκινάμε από το εάν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να "πειραχτεί" ο μετρητής και πόσο εύκολο είναι να γίνει αυτό ώστε να μην είναι αντιληπτό.(πχ να καις μία λάμπα και να πληρώνεις για θερμοσίφωνο ή το αντίστροφο).
> Δηλαδή, ανοίγεις τον μετρητή και με ένα κατσαβιδάκι χαλαρώνεις ή σφίγγεις μια βίδα; Δηλαδή όλοι όσοι βάζαν μαγνήτες, καρφίτσες κλπ ρισκάραν να πιαστούν σε έναν έλεγχο ενώ υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος; Και εάν υπάρχει ερχόμαστε στο ερώτημα, "πόσοι πληρώνουμε το ρεύμα που καταναλώνουμε;". Όσοι δεν "ξέρουμε;"


Πανευκολο και να κλεψουν και να σε πιασουν.θεληση να υπαρχει.

----------


## xsterg

> Ξεκινάμε από το εάν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να "πειραχτεί" ο μετρητής και πόσο εύκολο είναι να γίνει αυτό ώστε να μην είναι αντιληπτό.(πχ να καις μία λάμπα και να πληρώνεις για θερμοσίφωνο ή το αντίστροφο).
> Δηλαδή, ανοίγεις τον μετρητή και με ένα κατσαβιδάκι χαλαρώνεις ή σφίγγεις μια βίδα; Δηλαδή όλοι όσοι βάζαν μαγνήτες, καρφίτσες κλπ ρισκάραν να πιαστούν σε έναν έλεγχο ενώ υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος; Και εάν υπάρχει ερχόμαστε στο ερώτημα, "πόσοι πληρώνουμε το ρεύμα που καταναλώνουμε;". Όσοι δεν "ξέρουμε;"


κατσε φιλε μου γιατι θα τρελαθουμε. δεν υπαρχει καμια βιδα, κανενα εξαρτημα που να εχει σχεση με ρυθμιση προσβασιμο στον τελικο καταναλωτη. ο μετρητης ειναι σφραγισμενος και δεν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα παρεμβασης. μαγνητες, καρφιτσες και λοιπα φιατροσοφια φυσικα και δεν παιζουν.

----------


## xsterg

> Ευχαριστώ για τις ερωτήσεις , θα προτιμούσα απαντήσεις .


ειναι σαφεστατος. εκανα την ερωτηση και δεν δινω αλλα στοιχεια. ε τοτε φιλε μου βρες την απαντηση μονος σου.

----------


## DimMani

> Διάβασα το θέμα και ακόμα δεν κατάλαβα, ο δεύτερος μετρητής μετράει ό,τι και αυτός της ΔΕΗ; Ή υπάρχει *μία* παροχή από τη ΔΕΗ η οποία μοιράζεται σε περισσότερα σπίτια που το καθένα έχει τον δικό του μετρητή; Τελικά η απορία ποια είναι, γιατί δεν συμβαδίζουν οι ενδείξεις των δυο μετρητών, ή κάτι άλλο;


Υπάρχει *μία* παροχή από τη ΔΕΗ , ένας μετρητής της ΔΕΗ στο διαμέρισμα του ιδιοκτήτη . Στο υπό εξέτασην διαμέρισμα υπάρχει ο επί πλέον μετρητής της Siemens , όπως αναφέρω στο πρώτο post . Δεν μπορεί να συμβαδίζουν οι ενδείξεις , αφού στις ΔΕΗ υπάρχει το σύνολο της κατανάλωσης , ενώ στον μετρητή της Siemens μόνον του διαμερίσματος .



> Μπηκες τωρα στο σπιτι αυτο και σου ηρθε πρωτος λογαριασμος σε ενα ρολοι που εξυπηρετει δυο διαμερισματα;ποσες kwh ηρθε 
> Σιγουρα αν το αφησει μια ωρα θα κλεισει την αντίσταση ο θερμοστατης οποτε δεν θα βγαλει ακρη. Πανευκολο και να κλεψουν και να σε πιασουν.θεληση να υπαρχει.


Ναι ήρθε πρώτος λογαριασμός 700KW σε 2 μήνες , υπερβολικός για την κατανάλωση ενός ατόμου , που προσπαθεί και ξέρει να κάνει οικονομία .

----------


## FILMAN

Ωραία λοιπόν. Ο δικός σου μετρητής *πόσες* από αυτές τις 700kWh (όχι KW) κατέγραψε; Αν υποθέσουμε ότι κατέγραψε τις 100, τότε εσύ θα πληρώσεις για αυτές, και οι υπόλοιποι για τις υπόλοιπες 600. Ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα;

----------

ezizu (17-01-17)

----------


## DimMani

> Ωραία λοιπόν. Ο δικός σου μετρητής *πόσες* από αυτές τις 700kWh (όχι KW) κατέγραψε; Αν υποθέσουμε ότι κατέγραψε τις 100, τότε εσύ θα πληρώσεις για αυτές, και οι υπόλοιποι για τις υπόλοιπες 600. Ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα;


Ο δικός μου μετρητής κατέγραψε 700kWh . Δεν γνωρίζω τον συνολικό λ/σμό της ΔΕΗ...???!!!

----------


## vasilimertzani

Οντως για ενα άτομο ειναι παρα πολλα.υποθέτω μετρησες την καταναλωση πριν μπεις και στον πρωτο λογαριασμο ειδες 700 διαφορα.τελοσπαντων επειδη δεν ειναι αδυνατο να πειραχτει αρχικα θα προτεινα να ελεγξεις τον λογαριασμο τον συνολικο.κατοπιν ελςγχος για διαρροες .τριτη περιπτωση ερωτηση στην δεη .

----------


## vasilimertzani

Αν οντως φοβασαι την δεη,που δεν νομιζω να εχει θεμα ρωτα εδω http://www.metrocal.gr/page/default....=55&pl=57&pk=1

----------


## FILMAN

Τότε κάνε τη δοκιμή του θερμοσίφωνα: σβήσε τα πάντα στο σπίτι και άναψε τον θερμοσίφωνα για 15 λεπτά της ώρας. Ο μετρητής θα πρέπει να προχωρήσει κατά 1kWh ακριβώς. Αν γίνει έτσι, δυστυχώς ο μετρητής σου μετράει σωστά.

----------


## nyannaco

> Αν οντως φοβασαι την δεη,που δεν νομιζω να εχει θεμα ρωτα εδω http://www.metrocal.gr/page/default....=55&pl=57&pk=1


Βασίλη, ακομη κι αν η ιδια η ΔΕΗ δεν εχει θεμα απο πλευρας χρεωσης της καταναλωσης, υπαρχει θεμα διαφυγης δημοτικων τελων και φορου απο το διαμερισμα που ηλεκτροδοτειται παρανομα, και δεν νομιζω η ΔΕΗ να κανει τα στραβα ματια.

----------


## tipos

> Ναι ήρθε πρώτος λογαριασμός 700KW σε 2 μήνες , υπερβολικός για την κατανάλωση ενός ατόμου , που προσπαθεί και ξέρει να κάνει οικονομία .


Ο λογαριασμος ειναι εκαθαριστικος?Αν ειναι τοτε αφορα 4 μηνες και οχι  2.Οι λογαριασμοι ερχονται ανα δυο μηνες και το συνολο της καταναλωσης το  γραφει στον εκαθαριστικο και οχι στον εναντι.700kwh ειναι καλα για 4  μηνες

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Βασίλη, ακομη κι αν η ιδια η ΔΕΗ δεν εχει θεμα απο πλευρας χρεωσης της καταναλωσης, υπαρχει θεμα διαφυγης δημοτικων τελων και φορου απο το διαμερισμα που ηλεκτροδοτειται παρανομα, και δεν νομιζω η ΔΕΗ να κανει τα στραβα ματια.


Νικο
σε μεγαλες εγκαταστασεις που ξερω,νοικιαζουν σε κτιρια διαμερισματα ή οροφους οπου με μια παροχη επιμεριζονται τις καταναλωσεις  με τετοιους μετρητες.Φανταζομαι λοιπον οτι η δεη πληρωνεται ολα τα τελη και τος φορους και κατα αναλογια καθε χρηστης.αναλογο μπορει να ειναι και στην περιπτωση του φιλου,να χωρισανε ενα διαμερισμα σε δυο .
κοιτα και εδω τι λενε http://www.michanikos.gr/topic/36171...ιζόντιε/page-2
αν και απο οτι καταλαβα αλλα ισχυουν για γραφεια ,ιατρεια ,οικιες κλπ.

----------

